# Visual Basic > ASP, VB Script >  Active Script Debugger

## Alexsoft73

Hi all

I am building an application capable of executing code written in any registered Active scripting language. Then, I am trying to add a self-contained scripting debugger, so far so good. 

But, when I get to the point the running script is stopped and *AlexIDebugApplication_HandleBreakPoint(IDebugApplication* This,/* [in] */ BREAKREASON br,/* [out] */ BREAKRESUMEACTION* pbra)* is called I don't see how I get the source code portion to highlight the current script instruction in the debugger window.

Thanks in advance
Alexei

----------

